

People tired of Apple news, please take a HN vacation today - pchristensen


======
mooism2
It's not even news yet, it's all speculation for at least another half hour.

------
pyrotechnick
Yeah have some respect and save same space amongst the top stories for violent
ranting about node.js

------
pchristensen
HN will be flooded with Apple stories in about 30 min. It happens every 4
months. Please just deal with it instead of writing complaint posts that make
the site doubly noisy.

